# East Mids Mid Week Evening Meet - Thur 6th July



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

So I know the National Event is coming up very soon and some other meets have been cancelled as they were too near, but I've decided to organise a evening meet up for anyone interested.

It's going to be at the usual location of The Snipe At Sutton on the A38 just off the M1 Junction 28, meeting between 7:30pm and 8:00pm. Will be stopping for a chat and hopefully food also.

I'll probably be there anyway so this is just for anyone to join in they can make it. If you are going to come tho, post up here just to let everyone elase know what the turn out may be like.

*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE *

*Who's Coming?*
*Nem
Johnny G
Toshiba
WozzaTT*

Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds good to me Nick will be there unless it clashes with an England semi final at the world cup, not totally sure but think IF we beat Portugal on Saturday our semi final will be on Wednesday 5th at 8.00pm!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, will bear that in mind. 

If it does clash I'm not fussed at all, but I may change it to the day before or after then depending on who can make it.

Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

The semi's are on Tuesday and Wednesday night mate................so Thursday might be a better prospect


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Date changed to the Thursday night.

Bloody Football!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Date changed to the Thursday night.
> 
> Bloody Football!
> 
> Nick


I'll echo that sentiment Nick...

:idea: Mind you, that night would have been brill for a fast blast, err uhm cruise: no traffic!! or rozzers :lol:

Dave


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Many thanks for the invite unfortunately I will be on holiday in Wales are you going to the National meet

Sara


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Nick for the invite but its just to far for me on a week night.i will just have to wait for that Saturday meet in the future football premitting , but i have managed to get a Sunday off for the National meet, PS why is the cruise to the meet going so early i was planning to arrive about 10.30- 11.00 at Gaydon. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can make it this time.

Might have to come with a dirty car tho.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Will try and make it Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Will try and make it Nick


Good lad!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Will try and make it Nick


Hey, Warren my friend, welcome back to the land of The Forum 

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Will try and make it Nick
> ...


Cheers Dave - making it slowly (too slowly for my liking) but surely 

Warren.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


Well done Warren. See you at Gaydon if we dont make it to this meet. It clashes with the premier of Pirates of the Caribbean 2 

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So much for changing the night to avoid the football.

*sn iggers*

It will stay on for the Thursday night tho as it's better for some people already coming anyway.

Any more for and more?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> So much for changing the night to avoid the football.
> 
> *sn iggers*
> 
> ...


Sorry Nick

Gill had pre-booked the tickets as a suprise. Well it was a suprise until she had to spill the beans whe she thought I was about to say I was coming to The Snipe. We have only ever been to the flicks together once before...

Cheers

Dave & Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem Dave, i'll catch you at Gaydon then.

Anyone else up for tonight then?

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Will see how things look after work and what time I get away Nick.

It's raining here


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Will see how things look after work and what time I get away Nick.
> 
> It's raining here


Ok mate, no rain here tho 

Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Playing football till 8PM Nick but will try and make it later on


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> Playing football till 8PM Nick but will try and make it later on


No probs mate, me and Kelly are having food for definate so will be there got a few hours.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

How's the weather looking Nick?

Absolutely p*ssing it down here.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> How's the weather looking Nick?
> 
> Absolutely p*ssing it down here.


Still dry here mate. Wind has got up tho so it may rain at some point, but not sure.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers for coming everyone!

Well thanks for Toshiba anyway, after 45 mins of sitting in a car park alone I was ready to give up, then a bright red QS came in and I was saved.

We had a good chat and ended up trying in practise to see which is faster between a stock QS and a remaped 225. Results to come in a new post later.

Nick


----------

